# Driving Licence revisited



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm looking to upgrade my licence to a C or C+E and need to know if I need to take a theory test and/or medical

I've been on the DVLA site and can't seem to find the relevant information. The Driving Licence thread below only seems to cover the quasi-legal arguments re the necessity of a C1 or C.


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

If you go to this site it should answer all your questions:
1st Class Trucking

1. Take your medical

2. Send off for your provisional licence.

3. Book your theory test.

 
Keith


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

google CPC HGV refresher while you are at it. 


stew


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

Many thanks.


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

Found the HGV Theory practice test site and decided to give it a whirl...

Got 28 out of 35 which is a fail. Only got the obtuse questions wrong


----------

